# Two older themes (1991 and 2008) orchestrated/performed in StaffPad



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2020)

For kicks, I dug up old themes I'd written (one in 1991, the other in 2008) and orchestrated them. these were both composed at the piano some years ago and at the time, I either didn't have the means to realize what I'd heard in my head for arrangements or else didn't have the time (had an Atari 520ST w. Notator 3.1 SL, a U20 and Proteus 2....yeah, no...)

These are short because they simply are the themes which are presented and no development. I'm thinking of expanding Dracula however. I always liked the subject matter.


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 14, 2020)

Beautiful stuff, really well done!

Which libraries are you using here? I'm consistently impressed with StaffPad's mockups.


----------



## peladio (Oct 14, 2020)

Really beautiful stuff..very intrigued by Staffpad


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks Alex. mostly Berlin. For Dracula I also used Spitfire flutes because they do fluttertongue. I also used Spitfire Horns for a part where I needed a more gentle chordal comp that Berlin horns seemed to aggressive for. 

The 2008 theme is just Berlin.


----------



## AlexRuger (Oct 14, 2020)

Love it. Did it take much extra massaging, or is this really how it sounds after just inputing the notation?


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2020)

AlexRuger said:


> Love it. Did it take much extra massaging, or is this really how it sounds after just inputing the notation?


Pretty much. I didn’t tweak the automation very much if at all. Just entered dynamics and hairpins.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 15, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> For kicks, I dug up old themes I'd written (one in 1991, the other in 2008) and orchestrated them. these were both composed at the piano some years ago and at the time, I either didn't have the means to realize what I'd heard in my head for arrangements or else didn't have the time.



Again, StaffPad does an amazing job. But beyond that, this is just lovely writing. Really nice, David!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 15, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Again, StaffPad does an amazing job. But beyond that, this is just lovely writing. Really nice, David!


Thanks for listening and your kind comments!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 15, 2020)

I tweaked a bit on both these pieces but not enough to warrant re uploading to YT. Filled out a couple empty sections but largely with accompaniment (filling out the harmony or doubling other lines). I also scaled down the Dracula piece. I remember a composer friend telling me that single winds can be more effective than doubled double winds where they are playing in unison. For the louder passages I would probably indicate a2 or whatever.... in the case of the trumpets and bones, I changed them out for the section instead since they are meant to carry a lead line more but weren't doing any chordal stuff. Had to keep the horns divided because they are playing harmonies throughout.


----------



## PaulBrimstone (Oct 15, 2020)

Both excellent!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 15, 2020)

PaulBrimstone said:


> Both excellent!


Thanks Paul!


----------



## emasters (Oct 16, 2020)

Very nicely done - consistently impressed with what StaffPad (in the right hands) can do "out of the box."


----------



## Living Fossil (Oct 16, 2020)

Amazing in two ways:
Great writing and great sound!
Impressive!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 16, 2020)

Thanks @Living Fossil and @emasters. appreciate your listening to my work and your comments.


----------



## Rob (Oct 16, 2020)

wow this makes me want to try Staffpad with some more dedication, I'm really impressed... of course your writing skills are the 98% of the result, but SP does his part... really well done! I wonder how these would sound with the SP stock library...


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 16, 2020)

Rob said:


> wow this makes me want to try Staffpad with some more dedication, I'm really impressed... of course your writing skills are the 98% of the result, but SP does his part... really well done! I wonder how these would sound with the SP stock library...


Thanks for listening Rob. I’m gonna say not as good with stock sounds. There are particular effects that only Berlin can achieve like the string runs and that gorgeous note transitions in their legatos. Even amount the expansions Berlin reigns supreme


----------



## José Herring (Oct 16, 2020)

Impressive on all fronts. Great writing and I'm really intrigued by Staff Pad.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 16, 2020)

José Herring said:


> Impressive on all fronts. Great writing and I'm really intrigued by Staff Pad.


Thanks Jose. Like many others have mentioned about StaffPad, those of us who learned traditionally have found it a bit of a Godsend. Sure it's not perfect and I still have to make some compromises compositionally in order to achieve what I hear, but it's far better than noodling around in a DAW for hours to write out a line or two. It just plays back what I largely hear in my head. And the technology gets out of its own way to allow the composer to exist in the realm of music- melody, phrasing, harmony, rhythm and orchestration. I can add or subtract a beat whenever I want. I can write runs that I'd never be able to do playing into a DAW (but which strings and winds would have no trouble doing in real life). 

It also really helps with building music muscles- meaning pitch recognition, intervals, and thinking in those terms. I personally cannot stand seeing tied whole notes... I think "the player is going to find this boring as whaleshit" so I might add a syncopated rhythm even if the line is still staying on the same pitch. Seeing the music laid out in front of me also helps identify where there might be holes in the arrangement. For me, it's what I've been waiting 20 years for and I'm glad it's here to help me bring out ideas that I never felt I could with DAW and traditional sample technology.


----------

